# Free nsfw-friendly website builder?



## Jackofak (May 24, 2021)

Anyone have experience with modern website build platforms like WIX or Wordpress? How was it?
I need easy to use, GUI, code-free, nsfw-friendly, simple registration, free to use plan. Don't need personal domain or complicated stuff like forums or marketplace, but comment section would be a nice option.
What will you reccomend?


----------



## Vinfang (May 24, 2021)

What type of content do you plan to put up on your site?


----------



## TyraWadman (May 24, 2021)

Wix is good. You can choose from a template to start with and make adjustments, or build your own. I haven't used it in a few years, but it's easy to do without coding experience and if you have questions, you can pretty much find any answer because they have made individual threads for almost every query. Amazing customer service, and they don't claim ownership over your stuff. The only thing that might bother you for the free version is that there will be a tiny ' made using wix' credit at the bottom of your website.


----------



## Jackofak (May 24, 2021)

I don't think I'll go heavy on it. No1 purpose is just to collect all the links and info like comm sheet in a fashionable manner, next is probably a simple blog for news and project updates. So, links, text, pics in general.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 24, 2021)

Jackofak said:


> I don't think I'll go heavy on it. No1 purpose is just to collect all the links and info like comm sheet in a fashionable manner, next is probably a simple blog for news and project updates. So, links, text, pics in general.


Wix can do all of these things btw. Was gonna recommend blog site but remembered Tumblr is ded. XD


----------



## Jackofak (May 24, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Wix is good. You can choose from a template to start with and make adjustments, or build your own. I haven't used it in a few years, but it's easy to do without coding experience and if you have questions, you can pretty much find any answer because they have made individual threads for almost every query. Amazing customer service, and they don't claim ownership over your stuff. The only thing that might bother you for the free version is that there will be a tiny ' made using wix' credit at the bottom of your website.


Ok, thanx, but will they boot me if they see my smuts?


----------



## TyraWadman (May 25, 2021)

Jackofak said:


> Ok, thanx, but will they boot me if they see my smuts?


I've used it for smut. I don't think they've changed their t.o.s.


----------



## Jackofak (May 25, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I've used it for smut. I don't think they've changed their t.o.s.


Good, thank you. But is there any other platforms? I'd like to choose or at least compare what the market could offer


----------



## FormerUser (May 26, 2021)

Most companies won't allow nsfw on free plans.


----------



## Vinfang (May 26, 2021)

More like they can change their tos, policy anytime.


----------



## Jackofak (May 26, 2021)

Oh crap...


----------



## SnowBorne (Jul 7, 2021)

Jackofak said:


> Oh crap...


its not that hard to host a website on pc


----------



## vickers (Jul 7, 2021)

Carrd.co is a pretty good platform for things like showing your portfolio or commission info (that's what I use it for) and they allow adult-content under some circumstances. Here's the adult content policy on their website.


> Carrd generally does not permit pornographic content. However, *adult-oriented artwork* is permitted so long as a) the site to which the artwork is being posted belongs to its artist/creator (for example, as part of a portfolio), and b) the artwork does not depict activity considered to be illegal. If you're not sure whether your particular use case falls under this exception, please get in touch.


However, I don't recommend using it as a blog, it is very much meant to be a virtual "calling card" of sorts!


----------



## vickers (Jul 7, 2021)

Oh, a blog platform that has been suggested as an alternative for tumblr's smut ban is Pillowfort (pillowfort.social)
I've used it and it's pretty similar to tumblr, and they allow NSFW!


----------



## Jackofak (Jul 13, 2021)

SnowBorne said:


> its not that hard to host a website on pc


Eh, not my case.


----------



## Jackofak (Jul 13, 2021)

vickers said:


> Carrd.co is a pretty good platform for things like showing your portfolio or commission info (that's what I use it for) and they allow adult-content under some circumstances. Here's the adult content policy on their website.
> 
> However, I don't recommend using it as a blog, it is very much meant to be a virtual "calling card" of sorts!


Thanx I'll check out. Although it look like a internet-based business card, just a landing page basically.
About Pillowfort - I'm a bit skeptical because it's still in the beta status


----------

